# To the person who hit my girlfriend and then took off on Rt 2 this morning...



## WJenness (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for making my day suck, and Emily's day even worse.

diagf.

Thankfully, Emily is OK, however my car needs some love...

Car is now at Dick's Auto Body in Somerville, MA...

This is just the exclamation point on a week and a half of car issues for me... sigh







-w


----------



## hammer (Jul 14, 2009)

I know it's obvious to say, but the important thing is that no one was hurt.

As far as the car is concerned...ouch, hope you have a low deductible...


----------



## drjeff (Jul 14, 2009)

May the jerk who damaged the A4 get what's coming to them!  Most importantly though, it was only german sheet metal and plastic that got injured in your family this AM!


----------



## Marc (Jul 14, 2009)

Crappy man.  Hope your deductible isn't too big.


If you find this guy and want us to kick his ass, don't hesistate to ask.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jul 14, 2009)

There is some red transfer on the left rear quarterpanel right behind the wheel base. Looks like late 1990's early 2000's transfer from a smaller econo type GM vehicle. The impact zone is too low on your vehicle to be an SUV, van, or similiar type recreational vehicle. Get the cops involved. Shouldn't be too hard to track the offender down, especially if he/she is registered locally to the accident scene. Their car has damage as well with transfer from your girlfriends car as to boot.

Leaving the scene is a felony in most states. Find the guy and let him know what he could be facing. I'm sure he'd be happy to pay for damages and then some once he understands the legal ramifications of his actions.

Glad no one was injured. Good luck.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 14, 2009)

I would recommend bourbon as a cure to a crappy day, but they're out.

Glad no one was hurt. Yet, anyway.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 14, 2009)

That's a total bummer man!  I'm glad to hear that your girlfriend is ok.  I take it she wasn't able to get a good description?


----------



## WJenness (Jul 14, 2009)

JerseyJoey said:


> There is some red transfer on the left rear quarterpanel right behind the wheel base. Looks like late 1990's early 2000's transfer from a smaller econo type GM vehicle. The impact zone is too low on your vehicle to be an SUV, van, or similiar type recreational vehicle. Get the cops involved. Shouldn't be too hard to track the offender down, especially if he/she is registered locally to the accident scene. Their car has damage as well with transfer from your girlfriends car as to boot.
> 
> Leaving the scene is a felony in most states. Find the guy and let him know what he could be facing. I'm sure he'd be happy to pay for damages and then some once he understands the legal ramifications of his actions.
> 
> Glad no one was injured. Good luck.



Cops have been involved from the get go... (and n.b. It's my car)... she was driving it because hers was in the shop getting some brake work done... and by some I mean: Front Pads & Rotors, Rear Shoes & Drums, e-Brake Cables, Wheel Cylinders, the master cylinder, and two rear struts thrown in for good measure (one had a broken coil spring)...

So yeah, not a cheap car week for us...



bvibert said:


> That's a total bummer man!  I'm glad to hear that your girlfriend is ok.  I take it she wasn't able to get a good description?



Not sure... I was more concerned about her than anything else... she told what she knows to the cops though...

<crosses fingers>

-w


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 14, 2009)

Big bummer man. Hope they find him and nail him. Bet he/she doesn't have insurance, or expired liscence, or etc... That happened to my wife, but by-standers got the dirtbag's liscence plate, and the cops were waiting for him when he got home!


----------



## WJenness (Jul 14, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> Big bummer man. Hope they find him and nail him. Bet he/she doesn't have insurance, or expired liscence, or etc... That happened to my wife, but by-standers got the dirtbag's liscence plate, and the cops were waiting for him when he got home!



Yeah... somehow, in rush hour traffic on Rt 2, not a single person stopped to be a witness or anything... makes me sick.

-w


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 14, 2009)

+ 1 on the comment about the driver probably not having insurance or a license.  I heard about this crap all the time when I lived down there.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 14, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> + 1 on the comment about the driver probably not having insurance or a license.  I heard about this crap all the time when I lived down there.



Probably talking away on their cell phone at the time too  :uzi:


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 14, 2009)

I hope everything works out for the best for you guys.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 14, 2009)

*...rush hour in MA...why am I not surprised...*



WJenness said:


> Yeah... somehow, in rush hour traffic on Rt 2, not a single person stopped to be a witness or anything... makes me sick.


Great to hear she's ok....  Kinda makes a reason for a cell-phone that can grab pics...or packing the cheapo digital camera on commutes...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 14, 2009)

bigbog said:


> Rush hour in MA...why I am not surprised



+ 1.  Rudest drivers I have ever seen.  No offense meant, folks.


----------



## dmc (Jul 14, 2009)

So you think the person that hit the car reads this board?

Why would you think such a thing....?


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 14, 2009)

I am sure he doesn't think that at all. He is looking for some support from people he considers friends.


----------



## WJenness (Jul 14, 2009)

bigbog said:


> Great to hear she's ok....  Kinda makes a reason for a cell-phone that can grab pics...or packing the cheapo digital camera on commutes...



Yeah, that pic was taken with her cellphone (LG Shine), looks pretty good for a cell phone.

-w


----------



## WJenness (Jul 14, 2009)

dmc said:


> So you think the person that hit the car reads this board?
> 
> Why would you think such a thing....?



Just needed to vent man... Just needed to vent.

Can't take my frustrations out on the snow right now... so I do it on the internet instead.

-w


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 14, 2009)

iwon't said:


> I am sure he doesn't think that at all. He is looking for some support from people he considers friends.



+ 1.  Plus gets the word out about what happened, so an AZer can issue a citizen's arrest if the opportunity arises.  :wink:


----------



## thorski (Jul 14, 2009)

JerseyJoey said:


> There is some red transfer on the left rear quarterpanel right behind the wheel base. Looks like late 1990's early 2000's transfer from a smaller econo type GM vehicle. The impact zone is too low on your vehicle to be an SUV, van, or similiar type recreational vehicle. Get the cops involved. Shouldn't be too hard to track the offender down, especially if he/she is registered locally to the accident scene. Their car has damage as well with transfer from your girlfriends car as to boot.
> 
> Leaving the scene is a felony in most states. Find the guy and let him know what he could be facing. I'm sure he'd be happy to pay for damages and then some once he understands the legal ramifications of his actions.
> 
> Glad no one was injured. Good luck.



I was thinking the red paint looked like nissan red found on nissan sentras But i don't think a sentra could do that damage without being totaled. If it was a GM vehicle forget about finding them  because there is probably just a scratch on the GM.
Glad no one was hurt. Go buy a chevy.


----------



## dmc (Jul 15, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Just needed to vent man... Just needed to vent.
> 
> Can't take my frustrations out on the snow right now... so I do it on the internet instead.
> 
> -w



Y'all have a strange way of communication...    

good luck...


----------



## Marc (Jul 15, 2009)

thorski said:


> I was thinking the red paint looked like nissan red found on nissan sentras But i don't think a sentra could do that damage without being totaled. If it was a GM vehicle forget about finding them  because there is probably just a scratch on the GM.
> Glad no one was hurt. Go buy a chevy.


----------



## thorski (Jul 15, 2009)

Marc said:


>



This picture just made my day.


----------



## mondeo (Jul 15, 2009)

Marc said:


>


I believe this picture may be useful in the future.

Has Highway Star posted anything yet today?


----------



## Glenn (Jul 15, 2009)

Sorry I'm late to this. Someone drove away from that? What an inconsiderate ____wad.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2009)

Karma will catch up to the guy/girl and hopefully they get hit by a car..


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jul 15, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Karma will catch up to the guy/girl and hopefully they get hit by a car..



Great stuff. Let's wish physcial harm on someone. Great stuff.


----------



## WJenness (Jul 15, 2009)

Picked up my rental car last night...

Chevy Impala...

All I'll say is that I don't understand how my mother drove one for four years...

Going to call them back in a few with a "What else do you have?"

-w


----------



## WJenness (Jul 15, 2009)

Just spoke with "Rob" down at enterprise... he's seeing if he can find me "a Jetta, or something similar."

I'd rather drive a chick car than a boat...

-w (who is, in fact, quite happy that he has a car, but felt unsafe driving a boat when I'm used to my car)


----------



## thorski (Jul 15, 2009)

wjenness said:


> just spoke with "rob" down at enterprise... He's seeing if he can find me "a jetta, or something similar."
> 
> i'd rather drive a chick car than a boat...
> 
> -w (who is, in fact, quite happy that he has a car, but felt unsafe driving a boat when i'm used to my car)



lmao


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2009)

JerseyJoey said:


> Great stuff. Let's wish physcial harm on someone. Great stuff.



he/she has it coming!!!


----------



## WJenness (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks like I'm going to end up in a Pontiac G6...

Works for me.

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Just spoke with "Rob" down at enterprise... he's seeing if he can find me "a Jetta, or something similar."
> 
> I'd rather drive a chick car than a boat...
> 
> -w (who is, in fact, quite happy that he has a car, but felt unsafe driving a boat when I'm used to my car)



A Jetta is just as much of a chick car as an A4..:flame:The Audi A4 is the car of choice for wealthy college girls at Lehigh and Muhlenberg college..


----------



## hammer (Jul 15, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Picked up my rental car last night...
> 
> Chevy Impala...
> 
> ...


I had one when I was on vacation in April.  Good back seat space for the kids but it was a boat, and the brakes were all or nothing.  Could not see how someone would intentionally buy one.

I think the G6 will work much better for you.


----------



## WJenness (Jul 15, 2009)

hammer said:


> I had one when I was on vacation in April.  Good back seat space for the kids but it was a boat, and the brakes were all or nothing.  Could not see how someone would intentionally buy one.
> 
> I think the G6 will work much better for you.



Just picked up the G6, much happier with it... and you're totally right on the brakes in the Impala... When I first stepped on them I said 'well, at least the pedal is firm' as I was flung forward... couldn't find the right mid point on them... Now I know why my mom always 'slammed' on her brakes when she had her Impala.

So far the G6 is a win... I only drove it back from Enterprise to work (about 5 mins tops), but seats are more comfortable, I don't feel like I'm driving a yacht, it doesn't feel under powered, and the leather wrapped steering wheel is much nicer than the plastic in the Impala.

Talked to the insurance adjuster today who went and looked at my car... Initial estimate is $5300, and he said it's likely to be more once they start taking it apart.

Left rear quarter panel needs to be replaced (no surprise) as does the bumper (also no surprise)... What I hadn't realized is that the trunk lid is pushed to the right and damaged the right rear QP as well, so both the trunk lid and QP need to be repaired and re-painted.

Oh, and it's going to take at least 3 weeks.

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2009)

It's nice you got a better rental..When I smacked my car into a tombstone a few years back, I had a Neon as my rental which made my Impreza seem like a Bimmer in comparison..


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 15, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It's nice you got a better rental..When I smacked my car into a tombstone a few years back, I had a Neon as my rental which made my Impreza seem like a Bimmer in comparison..



What is a Bimmer?  Do you mean a 'Beamer' or 'Beemer?'


----------



## mondeo (Jul 15, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> What is a Bimmer? Do you mean a 'Beamer' or 'Beemer?'


A Bimmer is a car. A Beemer is a motorcycle.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> What is a Bimmer?  Do you mean a 'Beamer' or 'Beemer?'



I always just call it Bimmer..I'm weird like that..


----------



## tcharron (Jul 15, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Just needed to vent man... Just needed to vent.
> 
> Can't take my frustrations out on the snow right now... so I do it on the internet instead.
> 
> -w



On the internet, only WE can here you scream..  :-D


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 16, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> What is a Bimmer?  Do you mean a 'Beamer' or 'Beemer?'





mondeo said:


> A Bimmer is a car. A Beemer is a motorcycle.




according to the BMW Car Club of BC:


"Bimmer - proper accepted slang for BMW cars."
"Beamer]/Beemer - proper accepted slang for BMW motorcycles."

this is news to me....i've always called a BMW car a "beamer" but spelled it "bimmer".  i guess i'm not that hip to BMW slang.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 16, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> i guess i'm not that hip to BMW slang.



+ 1.


----------



## mondeo (Jul 16, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> i guess i'm not that hip to BMW slang.


For the record, it's not something I'm proud of.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2009)

mondeo said:


> For the record, it's not something I'm proud of.



Why not???  I thought you were a car nerd??


----------



## WJenness (Aug 4, 2009)

Insurance company called me today... Body shop had called them and they've found more damage once they started to take the car apart... Insurance has to go back out and re-write the estimate, original estimated completion date was tomorrow... that is not going to happen.

Sigh... I miss my car... but at least the 2k mi + I've put on the rental car in 2 1/2 weeks didn't get put on my car.

-w


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 4, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Sigh... I miss my car... but at least the 2k mi + I've put on the rental car in 2 1/2 weeks didn't get put on my car.
> 
> -w



Is insurance paying for the rental car?  If so, 2k less miles on your car.


----------



## WJenness (Aug 4, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> Is insurance paying for the rental car?  If so, 2k less miles on your car.



Exactly... The fact that my car will have a significantly diminished value even after it's repaired (just due to having the accident on it's record) is somewhat offset by the mileage I'm saving on it by driving the rental...

-w


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 4, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Exactly... The fact that my car will have a significantly diminished value even after it's repaired (just due to having the accident on it's record) is somewhat offset by the mileage I'm saving on it by driving the rental...
> 
> -w



Sorry to hear that.  Just trying to look at the bright side I guess.


----------



## billski (Aug 4, 2009)

Water over the dam, but I always keep my cell phone camera ready to flick a pic of some jacka$$ driver.  Makes me calm down a little, knowing I have evidence and maybe even a plate # if I come upon carnage further down the road.  I started doing this several years ago with a handheld tape recorder.  It got my BP level down, so I kept doing it.  When cell phone cameras came along, that was even better.

I actually turned in a really bad Fedex driver who nearly ran me off the road.  The pics had everything - highway, conditions, truck nr, etc.   Most pics get deleted, but you never know.  Makes me feel like I have a little control over my life....


----------



## Glenn (Aug 4, 2009)

I know it stinks, as a car guy, I can related. 

Well, if you trade the Audi in, the value shouldn't take  a hit. Granted, I haven't bought a car in a few years...but when you get down to it, they're not running a car fax at the negotiation table.


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 4, 2009)

billski said:


> Water over the dam, but I always keep my cell phone camera ready to flick a pic of some jacka$$ driver. Makes me calm down a little, knowing I have evidence and maybe even a plate # if I come upon carnage further down the road. I started doing this several years ago with a handheld tape recorder. It got my BP level down, so I kept doing it. When cell phone cameras came along, that was even better.
> 
> I actually turned in a really bad Fedex driver who nearly ran me off the road. The pics had everything - highway, conditions, truck nr, etc. Most pics get deleted, but you never know. Makes me feel like I have a little control over my life....


 
You get a pic of that nasty rock in the notch that pushed you over backwards?  Hows the noggin these days? And when is ACE going to get their act together for tickets?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 4, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Sigh... I miss my car... but at least the 2k mi + I've put on the rental car in 2 1/2 weeks didn't get put on my car.
> 
> -w



Dang you drive alot..long commute?


----------



## WJenness (Aug 4, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Dang you drive alot..long commute?



Round trip commute is only about 33mi / day (except on Wed, when I visit the other office and that adds another 15mi to the loop), what's gotten me the past few weeks has been the extracurriculars... Friend's wedding in upstate NY last weekend, the foxwoods trip the week before, and other things like that.

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 4, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Round trip commute is only about 33mi / day (except on Wed, when I visit the other office and that adds another 15mi to the loop), what's gotten me the past few weeks has been the extracurriculars... Friend's wedding in upstate NY last weekend, the foxwoods trip the week before, and other things like that.
> 
> -w



So how did foxwoods go?  You kill the $2/$4 NL tables?


----------



## WJenness (Aug 4, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I know it stinks, as a car guy, I can related.
> 
> Well, if you trade the Audi in, the value shouldn't take  a hit. Granted, I haven't bought a car in a few years...but when you get down to it, they're not running a car fax at the negotiation table.



I'd probably go private-party sale as it's to the point (95k mi) that it'd be much more productive than trading it in, as most dealers aren't going to try to sell the car and would just auction it with that many miles on it... and in private-party sales, the carfax quotient goes way up.

Oh well, it is what it is... I'm not that concerned about it as I don't plan on getting rid of it any time soon (unless it 'isn't right' after I get it back... then we'll see).

-w


----------



## WJenness (Aug 4, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> So how did foxwoods go?  You kill the $2/$4 NL tables?



Played $2/$4 limit for a while, made $60 or so, took a dinner break and then let my friend talk me into a $120 sit and go where I went out in 5th (top 3 get paid), so down about $60 on the night, but had fun...

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 4, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Played $2/$4 limit for a while, made $60 or so, took a dinner break and then let my friend talk me into a $120 sit and go where I went out in 5th (top 3 get paid), so down about $60 on the night, but had fun...
> 
> -w




That's not bad..I'm playing some torunements on Stars today after work..I need practice for the upcoming WCOOP..World Championship Of Online Poker..


----------



## Glenn (Aug 4, 2009)

WJenness said:


> I'd probably go private-party sale as it's to the point (95k mi) that it'd be much more productive than trading it in, as most dealers aren't going to try to sell the car and would just auction it with that many miles on it... and in private-party sales, the carfax quotient goes way up.
> 
> Oh well, it is what it is... I'm not that concerned about it as I don't plan on getting rid of it any time soon (unless it 'isn't right' after I get it back... then we'll see).
> 
> -w



IMHO, if you're going to take the hit on the $ because of the accident, just trade it in. I've sold one and traded one in. Trading in is far easier. Selling is a pain in the ass unless you have people lined up with $ in hand.


----------



## WJenness (Aug 4, 2009)

Glenn said:


> IMHO, if you're going to take the hit on the $ because of the accident, just trade it in. I've sold one and traded one in. Trading in is far easier. Selling is a pain in the ass unless you have people lined up with $ in hand.



You're probably right... but like I said, I'm going to end up hanging on to it for a bit (most likely...

I've got to help my girlfriend navigate car-buying waters for the first time as her 10 y/o Escort is dangerously close to giving up the ghost... The car was given to her by her father and is the only car she's ever owned.

-w


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 4, 2009)

Just saw this thread ------------first i'm glad your lady was not seriously injured , thank god !  As another carnut i can appreciate your feelings ; it rots when some sucker does that and doesn't have the stones to stand up --------------too many AH's out there !!!!

Sure hope all works out for you and that your NEW RIDE is slicker than whale spit !!!!


----------

